# Altoids tin sized PFS



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm making an altoids hunters kit, and this is the slingshot im putting in it*

*note: this is a drawing








View attachment APFS.pdf


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nice , i am rediculously addicted to them , so this will be a nice addition to the other ..... 147254926462837 pdf's i have for them ... lol , thanks


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

AWSOME design, I love the ammo storage for BB's or other various things, could even put a magnesium fire starter in there and some tinder (cotton, paper, etc) I like it alot, definatly making one


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

hamman7 said:


> I'm making an altoids hunters kit, and this is the slingshot im putting in it*
> 
> *note: this is a drawing
> 
> ...


Wanted to know what you plan on making the SS out of and also the palm swells, thanks


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

JLS:Survival said:


> I'm making an altoids hunters kit, and this is the slingshot im putting in it*
> 
> *note: this is a drawing
> 
> ...


Wanted to know what you plan on making the SS out of and also the palm swells, thanks
[/quote]Its going to be all wood, just cut out the designs i made, and coat them with clear glaze to add some personality to it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

hamman7 said:


> I'm making an altoids hunters kit, and this is the slingshot im putting in it*
> 
> *note: this is a drawing
> 
> ...


Wanted to know what you plan on making the SS out of and also the palm swells, thanks
[/quote]Its going to be all wood, just cut out the designs i made, and coat them with clear glaze to add some personality to it.
[/quote]

what kind of wood


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

You got to love these little slingshots!


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awsome hamman!!! Love it!!! Would love to make something like that one day...


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

JLS:Survival said:


> I'm making an altoids hunters kit, and this is the slingshot im putting in it*
> 
> *note: this is a drawing
> 
> ...


Wanted to know what you plan on making the SS out of and also the palm swells, thanks
[/quote]Its going to be all wood, just cut out the designs i made, and coat them with clear glaze to add some personality to it.
[/quote]

what kind of wood
[/quote]Most likely Plywood, depends on my next wood run.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great man, will be easy to make with common tools.



> Most likely Plywood


What about thin aluminium?
should be easy to cut with a hack saw


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Looks great man, will be easy to make with common tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't do metal cuts, sorry dail-up


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Ive got something similiar. but i use mine to hold 4.5mm steel b.b.s and 6mm soft air b.b.s. i just plink with it though, i dont hunt with it .


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

i Like this but i will make mine with much wider forks.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice, can't wait to see the completed kit!


----------



## sling-N-bb (Jan 16, 2012)

i have several altoids survial tins, never thought of doing that, its a great idea....thnx


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks really cool!, but what do the characters stand for? I like to know what things mean myself.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Looks great man, will be easy to make with common tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want some thin aluminum, yours always turn out so nice Danny


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

so? when do we get to see this little wonder?


----------



## fiskey81 (Oct 3, 2013)

just spotted this i'm a huge pfs fan and this is sweet. i gotta try this one out. what did you use to fill in the bottom?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Whats the dimension for a altoids can?
I'm getting some soon. But i wanna check something i'm making thinks


----------

